# Looking for stackable wire rabbit cages online...



## cranberrycreekfarm

Does anyone know a good place online to buy cheap stackable rabbit cages? The kind with the trays in between the levels? 

Thanks!


----------



## hoodat

The two that immediately come to mind are Bass and Kluberantz. Bass is more oriented toward pets and kluberantz toward meat setups. Kluberantz has a very nice stackable setup. Remember that you will need to assemble yourself due to shipping considerations so be sure you have Jclips and clip pliers available or order them with your cages. Heavy end nips are also handy to remove the OOps clip that you put in  the wrong place.

http://www.klubertanz.com/
http://www.bassequipment.com/default.aspx


----------



## cranberrycreekfarm

hoodat said:
			
		

> The two that immediately come to mind are Bass and Kluberantz. Bass is more oriented toward pets and kluberantz toward meat setups. Kluberantz has a very nice stackable setup. Remember that you will need to assemble yourself due to shipping considerations so be sure you have Jclips and clip pliers available or order them with your cages. Heavy end nips are also handy to remove the OOps clip that you put in  the wrong place.
> 
> http://www.klubertanz.com/
> http://www.bassequipment.com/default.aspx


thank you!!


----------



## Hop N'Tail

Great companies above! But also Quality Cage and bunnyrabbit.com are great companies too! Also just google stackable rabbit cages and they will give you a whole list.


----------



## Connorrm

KW cages are great too!


----------

